
Cornell researchers say in-person semester for university safer than online one - elsewhen
https://www.insidehighered.com/news/2020/07/01/cornell-researchers-say-person-semester-university-safer-online-one
======
mennis16
From the paper: "To provide context, we also model what would happen if we did
not open Cornell for a residential fall semester and did full virtual
instruction instead. Our nominal parameters assume that 9000 students would
remain in Ithaca but outside the control of the University in off-campus
apartments"

I didn't dig deep enough to see how this assumption affected their "virtual
instruction" danger rating, but it seems weird to me to assume that 9000
students would move back to Ithaca to live off campus for a fully online
semester?

